
YC backed Octopart launches search engine for gadget parts - Sam_Odio
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/05/octopart-vertical-product-search-electrical-engineers
======
python_kiss
Here is the other link: http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=2315

pg, why don't you ask us to contribute code to the site? We are all geeks and
could probably code in parallel without straining your workload. I tried
something similar on my "social network for geeks" and it worked wonders. Now
I've more time to spend on building a business instead of just the product.

------
Sam_Odio
Ah, looks like this is a dupe. My mistake. PG - any possibility that we'll
have search functionality?

